# Autogeek's Car of the Week - 1986 Buick Regal T-Type Turbo



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Autogeek's Car of the Week - 1986 Buick Regal T-Type Turbo*

*Autogeek's Car of the Week*​
For our first car for *Autogeek's Car of the Week*, we''ll have a 1986 Buick Regal T-Type Turbo here at Autogeek's Show Car Garage. The plan is to clay the paint, then polish using a fine cutting polish and the seal the paint using a wax or paint sealant.

One of my co-workers owns a mint condition *1986 Buick Regal T-Type Turbo* and we're going to do a makeover on it to take the paint to its maximum potential.

As you can see in the pictures, the paint is in very good to excellent condition, our goal is to simply squeeze a little more gloss and shine out of the paint to really make it pop!










*All original, stock and straight as a pin...*


















The fun starts at 6:00pm here at Autogeek Show Car Garage!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Our first special guest, *Todd Helme* is here to help out!

We've already wiped the exterior down using DP Waterless Wash and Gloss and now we're claying the paint. Check it out and follow along here...

*Click here to follow the 1986 Buick Regal T-Type Turbo Detail Project*

Our next guest should be here in about an hour...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a few new toys we'll get to play with today...

*The new 6" and 4" backing plates for the Flex 3401*




























:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

Here's some more picture from the project, I'm sorry to say our special guest had to cancel but she should be here for next week's project car a Red Jewel Tint 2011 Camaro. If you want to take part in next Thursday night's project car we'll start about 6:00pm and be sure to reply to the sign-up thread I'll post tomorrow.

These are all iPhone pictures, it's just too easy to take them and then instantly upload them to my Facebook page.

*Todd sharing with Rene and Bill how to use detailing clay...*









*Rene and Bill claying*









*Mike, Todd and Bill claying the paint...*









*Me priming a pad on the Flex 3401 with Pinnacle Advanced Finishing Polish*









*Doing a Test Spot...*









*Bill tackling the rest of the trunk lid using the Porter Cable 7424XP*









*Me tackling the roof with the Flex 3401...*









*Testing out the new 4" backing plate for the Flex 3401 with a 4" Tangerine Hydro-Tech Spot Repair Pad*









*Working around the door handle with the Flex 3401...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

Getting ready to machine apply Pinnacle Signature Series II Paste Wax...
































































And here's a short iPhone video...

*Autogeek's Car of the Week - 1986 Buick Regal T-Type*​




Time to close down the show car garage for the night...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a few pictures taken with my trusty, dusty and polish-splattered Canon Rebel...

*Using a 4" Tangerine Hydro-Tech Polishing pad to get close to the hood ornamnet...*


















*After we machine polished the paint we machine applied Pinnacle Signature Series II Paste Wax...*


















*Easy project...*
This was an easy buff job because Bob the owner has taken such good care of the car ever since he purchased it new back in 1986. Bob has had a lot of fun and good times with this car over the years but he says he's ready to let someone else share the fun and his car is for sale. If you're interested I can put you in touch with him.













































Thank you to Bob the owner for bringing his car to Autogeek's Show Car Garage and TV Studio for a night of detailing fun. Thank you also to Rene and Shelia for helping out. Thank you to Todd Helme for also lending a hand.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Next Thursday...*

*Autogeek's Car of the Week - 2011 Camaro - Thursday, September 8th*

Starting at 5:00pm here at Autogeek's Show Car Garage in sunny Stuart, Florida we'll be buffing out Rene's 2011 Camaro to remove swirls and create a show car finish.










Come join in the fun, learn some tips and techniques for machine polishing and waxing plus make new friends in the car detailing world or follow the project as we work on the car on my Facebook page.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

wow what a peach, puts me in the mood to play grand theft auto 4, my favourite vehicle.


----------

